# Semen vs. Cervical Fluid --- cup of water test



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Isn't there a test to figure out if stuff is cervical fluid or semen. I remember reading about in the past when ttc. You put it in a cup of water. And depending on if it dissolves or not than one is egg white cm and the other is semen.

If you know this test, please clarify. I am trying to figure out if the discharge I just had was semen from this morning or eggwhite cm.

We are not ttc. I just got my first post partum AF about 3 weeks. We just had unprotected sex this morning because I am assuming I ovulated a week ago based on day of cycle and cervical mucus. Although I know my cycles could be all wacky since this is first full cycle since DS was born 16mos ago. So I guess I'm being risky since I am not charting or anything like I used to. I don't want to chart again until a few months before we are going to ttc again.

Anyhow, thanks for any help!


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

From my experience, semen sinks.


----------



## J2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hm...maybe thats what the test is then. Well this floated - so maybe it was cm not semen. Hm...


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

From my experience w/ going to the bathroom and having my stuff come out, my CM sinks.


----------



## mommy2caroline (May 9, 2007)

I heard that if you rub it back and forth between two fingers and it disintegrates, then it is semen... if it just stays stretchy and solid, then it's CM. Also, if it was from intercourse that morning, it very well could be semen... I was taught to count it as semen if it was during the same day (if AM intercourse) or all the next day (if PM intercourse).


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

My very fertile fluid forms a ball and either sinks or stays suspended. It feels very slick between my fingers if I rub it. It also tends to look clear or clear with streaks when it is most fertile, though a day or so before it's milky looking. It looks cloudy when it drops in the water but I don't see where it makes a ball like EWCM.

A helpful friend offered to observe semen in a cup of water







What a man







He said it seemed to just kinda disperse and then dissolve. I didn't ask him what it felt like though









One thing I've noticed is that I can draw my fluid from right at my cervix with a clean finger. I haven't done any BD'ing in a long time and don't remember how far semen goes, but if you can draw the fluid from way back at your cervix that might be fertile fluid.

You could try doing a lot of kegels and gentle cleaning. Then go bear down like you need to go to the bathroom - this seems to bring out fertile fluid and you can draw it from the cervix and observe. In TCOYF it's recommended to check fluid after a bowel movement (clean up the back first and remember to wipe front to back!) /


----------



## mama_moo (May 19, 2006)

i thought that cm would sink like a ball at the bottom and semen will dissolve.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

You can usually tell by smell or taste







:
If that doesn't ick you out


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Good point. When in doubt, I give it a sniff.







:


----------

